
Mozilla to bankroll Firefox with paid-for premium extras - SiempreViernes
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/11/mozilla_firefox_premium_services/
======
Prime_Evil
I'm not sure that this is necessarily a bad thing if they keep the browser
itself free. They are not taking away any existing functionality but building
strategic partnerships with third-party service providers to offer premium
services. This could work, provided that they choose their partners wisely and
don't shove the premium tier down everyone's throat. Firefox needs to find
ways to remain relevant in a market increasingly dominated by Google-based
technologies and offering privacy-focused services is a good start. They also
need an independent revenue stream to ensure they survive the hard times ahead
as even Microsoft's browser offering migrates to a Chromium-based stack.

